# Outlook 2007 Not Responding



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I use Windows 7 Pro.
I am experiencing problems with Outlook 2007 freeezing (not responding). It seems to happen frequently and for no apparent reason. I have recently uninstalled Kaspersky PURE and installed Kaspersky Internet Security 2012. Outlook was working fine until this.
I've uninstalled and reinstalled both applications (Outlook and Kaspersky) with no change. I've also halved the size of my .pst file (some Google search results suggested this might be a part of the problem) with no change.
T


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Something here may help: Outlook not responding - how to fix it?


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks pip22,
The most likely one from that link was to make outlook.exe trusted in Kaspersky, which I have done, but with no improvement.
In another search, the following was recommended:-
"Had the same problem with Outlook 2007 and the Kaspersky Addin. 
Open up Outlook 2007 >tools>trust center>add-ins...
At the bottom of the menu you'll see "manage" and in the drop down box select "Exchange Client Extensions" then "GO"
Uncheck the "Kaspersky Mail Checker" then "OK"...."
I don't understand what this would do. Would unchecking the Kaspersky
add-in remove my e-mail security scanning, and therefore render me vulnerable?
T


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

How many items do you have in your inbox? Outlook can start having performance issues when folders start having more than 5000 items in them. While PST size can have an affect, then number of items can have more of an affect as the system tries to index the contents.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I have only a dozen items in my inbox and this seldom changes as I either delete or save to personal folders as I read them.
Is there any way I can count the number of items in my personal folders? The size, in the properties view of the folder is 276698 KB, yet the personal folders pst file is 791,633 KB when I look in windows explorer.
T


----------

